# Bands similar to Meshuggah?



## Slayer89 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm trying to find some bands with a sound similar to Meshuggah. Mainly the tone/playing style. I could care less about the vocal sound. Anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 7, 2007)

I believe Bulb takes some influence from them.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 7, 2007)

Coprofago


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 7, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I believe Bulb takes some influence from them.



Funny thing is I just added Periphery as a friend on MySpace the other day. Bad ass stuff. I just wish they had their stuff available for download.


----------



## 220BX (Oct 7, 2007)

Textures , ion dissonance(maybe) , bulb are the only one i can think of curently!!


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 7, 2007)

Slayer89 said:


> Funny thing is I just added Periphery as a friend on MySpace the other day. Bad ass stuff. I just wish they had their stuff available for download.



Well, you could check Bulb's soundclick (~70 clips for d/l) And, if you'll remember, they're working on an EP.


----------



## bobbyretelle (Oct 7, 2007)

ion dissonance's new cd


----------



## Durero (Oct 7, 2007)

Alan have you got Frederik Thorendal's Special Defects?


----------



## 8string (Oct 7, 2007)

noone. that sound is quite unique


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 7, 2007)

Slayer89 said:


> I'm trying to find some bands with a sound similar to Meshuggah.



Everyone who posts clips on this site


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 7, 2007)

Durero said:


> Alan have you got Frederik Thorendal's Special Defects?



+ about 10 trillion


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 7, 2007)

Durero said:


> Alan have you got Frederik Thorendal's Special Defects?



No, but I'll try and check that out. I guess I have heard parts of it, because I watched that medley video of Fredrik and Morgen Agren on YouTube, which I really liked.




bobbyretelle said:


> ion dissonance's new cd



Honestly, I saw their "Kneel" video and didn't get much from it. Does their stuff have the same basic feel as that? It just seemed like a simpler take on what Meshuggah does.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 7, 2007)

Anomaly
Burried inside
Cea serin
Coprofago
Dysrhythmia
Ephel Duath
Fantomas
Fredrik thordendal
Gordian knot
Hella
Into the moat
Ion Dissonance
Isis
Linear Sphere
Mahavishnu Orchestra
Mastodon
Mnemic
Neurosis
Nostromo
Primus
Radiation 4
Secret Chiefs 3
sikth
Spiral architect
Textures
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Calm
Trevor dunn trio
A javelin reign
Psychofagist
Spastic Ink
Ron Jarzombek
Tandjent
The Esoteric

Bela Bartok
Alban Berg
Phillip Glass
Gustav Holtz
Toshio Hosokawa
Igor Stravinsky
Karlheinz Stockhausen
Gyorgy Ligeti
Olivier Messiaen
Nancarrow Conlon
Krysztof Penderecki
Arnold Schoenberg
Shostakovich
Steve Reich
Terry riley
Anton Weber

Maher Shalal Hash Baz

Alex Skolnick Trio
Allan Holdsworth
Greg Howe
Don Caballero 
Trecorda
Universe zero
Thelonius Monk
Bill Frisell
John McLaughlin - Belo Horizonte
Mats och Morgan
Tribal Tech
Victor Wooten


----------



## angryman (Oct 7, 2007)

Neurothing from Poland sound alot like em


----------



## Ror3h (Oct 7, 2007)

CYNIC!


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 7, 2007)

8string said:


> that sound is quite unique



which is probably why you can easily hear the meshuggah influence in a band.

Tandjent
Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects
Bulb
Coprofago (I thought Chaos was shit though)


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Oct 7, 2007)

After the Burial. one of their myspace songs sound a lot like meshuggah and they play 8 STRINGS!!


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 7, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Anomaly
> Burried inside
> Cea serin
> Coprofago
> ...



Victor Wooten?


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 7, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Victor Wooten?



People who like talented musicians often like Wooten, I Wonder why ? *sarcasm*


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 7, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> People who like talented musicians often like Wooten, I Wonder why ? *sarcasm*



But he's not looking for anything of a particular "Talent" level, he just wants stuff that sounds like Meshuggah. APproximately 3 of those bands you listed sound like meshuggah. Alex Skolnick Trio is awesome, but i cant think of any particular way they sound similar to or in the same style as meshuggah.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> But he's not looking for anything of a particular "Talent" level, he just wants stuff that sounds like Meshuggah. APproximately 3 of those bands you listed sound like meshuggah. Alex Skolnick Trio is awesome, but i cant think of any particular way they sound similar to or in the same style as meshuggah.



Advanced Rhythms


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 7, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Advanced Rhythms



but nothing like meshuggah though


----------



## Ishan (Oct 7, 2007)

Nothing sounds exactly like Meshuggah (pun intended  ), they're unique! period.
Lot's of bands takes influences from them thow (many have been already listed).
About Textures I won't say they're quite like Meshuggah, they use mostly fake polyrythm (wich isn't bad at all, it's a good way to do it).
The closest band you can get from Meshuggah from the DEI/Sol Niger Within period is TesseracT


----------



## _detox (Oct 7, 2007)

I dunno if it's been mentioned, but I've always thought Sikth were somewhat similar to Meshuggah. 

Whereas Meshuggah is more rhythmic, Sikth is more melodic. Both are crazy awesome bands though.


----------



## Nats (Oct 7, 2007)

i've heard people say A life Once Lost is a meshuggah ripoff. i don't know if that's true cause i've never listened to them. go to the 8 string section of the board. anyone that plays a clip of their 8 strings sounds exactly like them


----------



## angryman (Oct 7, 2007)

The first album by A Life Once Lost is very Influenced By Meshuggah.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 7, 2007)

First Mnemic album?


----------



## bulb (Oct 8, 2007)

check out fredrik thordendal's special defects: sol niger within
a lot of people think im influenced by meshuggah, but this is actually my main inspiration! its definitely in my top 5 all time favorite albums, try to get the 3.33 version if you can.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 8, 2007)

bulb said:


> check out fredrik thordendal's special defects: sol niger within
> a lot of people think im influenced by meshuggah, but this is actually my main inspiration! its definitely in my top 5 all time favorite albums, try to get the 3.33 version if you can.



<_<

You realize that Sol Niger Within goes for like $70, right?


----------



## bulb (Oct 8, 2007)

oh yeah, thats lame...just acquire it in that case, because that just unreasonable, i was lucky enough to be able to buy my copy in a store for 10 bucks haha


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 8, 2007)

They need to do a reprint of it or something.


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 8, 2007)

Buy it off mats morgen's page, it's 20 dollars.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 8, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> Buy it off mats morgen's page, it's 20 dollars.



Link?


----------



## bulb (Oct 8, 2007)

it wasnt the 3.33 version last i checked, having listened to both, you really want that one


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 8, 2007)

bulb said:


> it wasnt the 3.33 version last i checked, having listened to both, you really want that one



Yeah I downloaded 3.33 but I've never heard the other version.


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 8, 2007)

Scamp - danish -the have sone nice grooves and stuff. MySpace.com - Scamp/Another new track up!! - Ãrhus - Metal / Thrash / Rock - www.myspace.com/scampdk or S · C · A · M · P · S · I · T · E . dk

else check out tesseract - MySpace.com - TesseracT - New Clip! - Milton Keynes, UK - Metal / Ambient / Experimental - www.myspace.com/tesseract or TesseracT Band

Enjoy


----------



## Pauly (Oct 8, 2007)

bulb said:


> oh yeah, thats lame...just acquire it in that case, because that just unreasonable, i was lucky enough to be able to buy my copy in a store for 10 bucks haha



I ordered it from Relapse, then they mailed back it was out of stock... then a day or two later they mailed again to say they'd found a handful of copies in their stock room in a dark, dusty corner and whether I still wanted it.


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2007)

angryman said:


> Neurothing from Poland sound alot like em



I love those guys.  

I personally wouldn't put Mnemic in that list, Desecrated, but to each his own.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 8, 2007)

I second Sikth and Tesseract.

Communic is KIIIIINDA sorta like Meshuggah, but way more straightforward and linear. Like, a mellower Meshuggah meets Nevermore. But that have a bit of that syncopated, sorta-polyrhythm type feel here and there.

Byzantine, too. But they're much more like Communic than Meshuggah. But both are much closer to Meshuggah than say... AC/DC.


----------



## Leec (Oct 8, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Anomaly
> Burried inside
> Cea serin
> Coprofago
> ...



 I can only see about 3 or 4 bands in there I'd say are similar to Meshuggah. Most of them have so little in common with Meshuggah that I can't see how you even began to compile that list.
But kudos for knowing Linear Sphere.

And  @ "Everyone who posts clips on this site"


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 9, 2007)

All the bands I posted have something in common with meshuggah in some way. I'm not saying that they sound exactly like meshuggah, but if you can appreciate meshuggah you should be able to like these bands to.


----------



## Wolfster (Oct 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> All the bands I posted have something in common with meshuggah in some way. I'm not saying that they sound exactly like meshuggah, but if you can appreciate meshuggah you should be able to like these bands to.



Well said brotha.

Meshuggah influences sooooo many bands now in one way or another. most of the bands you listed kick arse whether or not the guy wanted something just like meshuggah. Any way who wants to listen to a meshuggah copy?


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Oct 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Anomaly
> Burried inside
> Cea serin
> Coprofago
> ...


dude, you left out _actual time_.  ron jarzombek thought our second EP was pretty cool.

and yeah, +infinity for the Sol Niger Within recommendation. i think the original is better than the 3.33 version--they took out the crazy soprano sax solo! and they went all commercial by breaking up the one giant 48-min track!


----------



## spinecast213 (Oct 9, 2007)

meshuggah is a band best not imitated


----------



## Nick (Oct 9, 2007)

very few bands actually imitate meshuggah tbh, plenty use polyrythms but its not like Inflames or at the gates where there are 10000000000000 bands that sound exactly like them.

Hacride are another band to check out if your into the textures take on it their most recent album is fouking amazing!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 10, 2007)

SS:: Did you pick up on any of the polyrhythmic stuff from the music of Bartok and Stravinsky?

MH: No, not in any conscious way at least. Although both are classical composers for which I have respect. But maybe they influenced someone who influenced us. There is a great synchro-mesh over the whole cross-breeding of musical ideas which doesn't only span musical "categories" but also time and musical periods and I don't think anyone can fully understand the mechanics of how that happens.


----------



## Xarn (Oct 10, 2007)

Definitely check out Fell silent and Synthetic Breed.

MySpace.com - FELL SILENT - Milton Keynes, UK - Metal / Experimental / Progressive - www.myspace.com/fellsilent

MySpace.com - Synthetic Breed - Melbourne, Victoria - Metal / Industrial / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/synbreed

A part from those I think every other band has been mentioned.

There's also a Czech band called Materia whom are pretty good. 

MySpace.com - MateriA - - Metal / Hardcore / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/materiaband


----------



## Oli_Djent (Oct 18, 2007)

you should check out Fell Silent from Milton Keynes, England:

FELLSILENT MySpace

they're epic!


----------



## playstopause (Oct 18, 2007)

Oli_Djent said:


> you should check out Fell Silent from Milton Keynes, England:
> 
> FELLSILENT MySpace
> 
> they're epic!



Great music but that fuckin' singer makes me wanna kill someone.

Jesus, the T-O-N-E on "Drowned in my ennemy"


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 19, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Great music but that fuckin' singer makes me wanna kill someone.



+1


----------



## Woodywoop (Oct 30, 2007)

Check out Dispersion and 6th of June, they're both awesome!


----------



## Asdef (Oct 30, 2007)

Tandjent


----------



## John_Strychnine (Nov 9, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Great music but that fuckin' singer makes me wanna kill someone.
> 
> Jesus, the T-O-N-E on "Drowned in my ennemy"



Haha, well what can i say. 
You can't please everyone!
You either love his voice or hate it, we like it as it's not the typical "cookie monster". 

We have 2 vocalists now, doing a call and response type thing. 
Recording our album at the moment too. 

Anyone heard of Fragment?
Thordendal recorded em and also did some guest solos.

Also check out Dog Faced Gods, ???? (4 question marks), Textures, TesseracT, Periphery, Sikth, Ion Dissonance etc

Meshuggah was the best thing that ever happened to metal.

Also check out Born of Osiris.


----------



## elrrek (Nov 9, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned Tanagaroa?

MySpace.com - Tangaroa - Leeds(UK), UK - Progressive / Alternative / Metal - www.myspace.com/uglypeoplebreedfast

They are from Leeds in the United Kingdom and are really rather good imho.


----------



## Oli_Djent (Nov 28, 2007)

FELLSILENT.

myspace.com/fellsilent
fellsilent.co.uk


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 28, 2007)

car bomb's new album


----------



## ManBeast (Nov 28, 2007)

TesseracT Band


----------



## NemesisTheory (Nov 30, 2007)

How about a link to Fragment? There are lots of bands with that name and I don't seem to be finding the one mentioned here.

Scott


----------



## ultimeus (Dec 1, 2007)

The most closer band who sound like meshuggah for me is Four question marks (????) 

MySpace.com - Four Question Marks (looking for a label)//ON TOUR - Paris - Metal / Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/fourquestionmarksrules


----------



## Ishan (Dec 1, 2007)

Four question marks is a Nothing ripoff, they do the Meshuggah thing quite right but are boring as hell...


----------



## amonb (Dec 1, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Nothing sounds exactly like Meshuggah (pun intended  ), they're unique! period.
> Lot's of bands takes influences from them thow (many have been already listed).
> About Textures I won't say they're quite like Meshuggah, they use mostly fake polyrythm (wich isn't bad at all, it's a good way to do it).
> The closest band you can get from Meshuggah from the DEI/Sol Niger Within period is TesseracT



Geez they sure do!


----------

